# off chickenbone beach today?



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

was surf fishing today and noticed a dive boat pull up and anchor outside the last sand bar. does anyone know if some of the new reefs are located in that area?


----------



## Reel Anexity (Sep 24, 2009)

Was it towards the west ofyou if sothere is an old 1800's ship that sunk around there called the catherine It is just about all the way covered up if not all the way covered up havent been out there in a while. 

Just scattered debris mainly if not covered up.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

last time i dove it was nothing but a ballast pile. but that has been a long time ago.


----------

